
🌉 - Plasmoid
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🌉
======
papa_bear
For anyone that is seeing the square block, if you have a browser that
supports emojis it looks like an emoji bridge. It's interesting that even
though Chrome won't display it in the text, it does render the emoji in the
title bar of the tab.

~~~
Rygu
Mac users can install [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromoji-
emoji-for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromoji-emoji-for-
google/cahedbegdkagmcjfolhdlechbkeaieki?hl=en-GB) Works like a charm!

~~~
mitchty
It shows fine in safari on 10.10 at least.

------
nextstep
Looks like a number of emoji will redirect you to the proper Wikipedia page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🐘](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🐘)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🐕](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🐕)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💅](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💅)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💋](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💋)

~~~
MatmaRex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💩](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💩)

I'm pretty sure every Unicode character will (unless somebody missed any).
There are Unicode character charts on Wikipedia too, and they're fully
linkified, e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrows_(Unicode_block)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrows_\(Unicode_block\))

------
Alupis
Why are emoji's being used in URL's now... ?

For me, it's just a square. On Windows 7 SP1 + Chrome.

This is not a good trend to set.

~~~
isaacwaller
Safari, Firefox and Internet Explorer support emoji on all platforms. Chrome
is the only browser not to support emoji.

~~~
tapoxi
I'm using Firefox 30 on Linux (Fedora 20) yet I just see a square block.

------
jebus989
Anyone can make a redirect to anything, generally they don't face much
scrutiny because "redirects are cheap" [0]. Though there has been some
discussion about deleting those that are just emojis e.g. [1-2]. Here's a
category of them:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Category:Redirect...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Category:Redirects_from_Unicode_characters&from=~%0A%F0%9F%98%80)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_are_cheap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_are_cheap)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_for_discus...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_for_discussion/Log/2013_March_8#.F0.9F.94.94)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_for_discus...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Redirects_for_discussion/Log/2014_May_30#.F0.9F.97.BE)

------
anigbrowl
How did you find that?

EDIT: if I wasn't using Chrome I wouldn't have to ask :-(

I don't know how I feel about the Emoji trend.

~~~
ubernostrum
[http://dispenser.homenet.org/~dispenser/cgi-
bin/rdcheck.py?p...](http://dispenser.homenet.org/~dispenser/cgi-
bin/rdcheck.py?page=Bridge)

------
metafocus
For correctly rendering a vast number of Unicode glyphs (including the
mentioned 'bridge at night'), I highly recommend installing the Symbola font
[http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/font/symbola/](http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/font/symbola/)

Both Firefox and Chromium are able to render the glyphs by merely having a
capable font installed in your system.

------
yeukhon
(At first I thought "oh no XSS! Like the one on TweetDeck!)

Then I saw "emoji" and that reminds me the recent sushi comment on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8066226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8066226)).

Yes. Now we got .tk we can add unicode character! Emoji...

------
euank
This is an interesting oddity such as you might expect to see on reddit's
/r/mildlyinteresting or til, but I don't feel that this fits well on HN
personally. I'm not saying HN is turning into reddit by having this content,
just pointing out how I'd classify this content.

This is absolutely not "intellectually gratifying" in my mind. The fact that
it can be trivially consumed (as opposed to a long blog post) might in part
lead to it having a higher number of upvotes due to being more accessible, but
that doesn't mean that it's better than a less accessible item that gets more
upvotes relative to people consuming it, but fewer as an absolute.

Edit: It was 1st for about two minutes and then dropped down to 198 instantly
(among items from 1-3 days ago and/or with over 20 times fewer points). I'll
hazard a guess that the mods agree with me on this and nuked it down.

~~~
gedrap
I've said that dozens of times and got quite tired of repeating, so briefly
speaking, it's because it takes only ~5 votes within first 30-60min to make
the front page.

The best thing you can do about it is to go to /newest and help to bring good
content to the homepage :)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it's once in a few
days. Was it a regular trend, then it would be worth flagging.

~~~
euank
This is an anomaly that your explanation doesn't apply to though.

Notice that it has 50 points and is half an hour old. I count 12 items on the
front page currently that have 50 or fewer points and are 1 or more hours old
and yet remain there. These items are generally quality content (such as the
tinfoil security post --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8086834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8086834)
\-- which sits at 37 points / 3 hours).

Your explanation of "5 votes within the first 30 minutes" completely
disregards that this has as many votes as many other items on the front page,
but in a fraction of the time period.

------
bdcs
For me on OSX/chrome, the emoji to properly renders in the address bar but not
on HN or wikipedia. Suggestions?

~~~
nextstep
Chrome does its own text rendering and their font doesn't have characters for
the emoji code points. There are a number of chrome extensions that add these
characters. (Here's one: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromoji-
emoji-for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromoji-emoji-for-
google/cahedbegdkagmcjfolhdlechbkeaieki?hl=en-GB))

You can also use Safari on OS X.

~~~
wtallis
I can sort of understand why a cross-platform browser engine might include its
own text rendering engine, but is there any justification for it not making
use of the fonts on the local machine to fill in the necessarily large holes
in what fonts the browser bundles?

------
glasshead969
chrome doesn't support emoji yet.

[http://blog.getemoji.com/post/73341182572/its-2014-why-
doesn...](http://blog.getemoji.com/post/73341182572/its-2014-why-doesnt-
chrome-support-emoji)

------
kyberias
Unicode "Bridge at night"?

